# Brother pr600 screen needed



## HASS (May 13, 2009)

I dont know if anybody can help but I desperatly need a screen for my PR600 MK1 to replace the screen which got smashed in transit at the weekend, must be UK spec.

I am hoping someone may have a machine which the have stripped for parts !!

Any help much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you referring to the main control screen?


----------



## HASS (May 13, 2009)

Yes mate, the touch screen and the LCD behind is smashed also.


----------

